# Roamio & Uverse worked with Cablecard!



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

We used to do OTA with Brighthouse internet and Tivo for years (since the original Tivo came out). No problems.

We moved and added Brighthouse cable along with internet because it was a good deal. They gave us a cablecard and Tivo worked perfectly. My love affair with Brighthouse ended when my second bill arrived and my bill tripled. They insisted the deal they gave me was a one month move in special. After much arguing, I got ticked and told them to pull the plug on the entire thing and went with Uverse.

Uverse was hooked up and I plugged in my Tivo and it continued to work without any problems. Months passed and we received a notice from Brighthouse that we were still in possession of their cablecard and we needed to return it. Honestly, I totally forgot that we even had it. 

We returned the cablecard and Tivo hasn't worked since. I've read all the posts that Uverse and Tivo simply don't work and that Uverse doesn't even offer cablecards. 

Since Tivo continued to work with the Brighthouse cablecard, wouldn't it be possible to just buy a cablecard and have it work with Uverse? I'm guessing it isn't that simple since everyone would be doing that. Any clue why it continued to work with Brighthouse? Just a fluke? We had completely canceled cable and internet and we were not being charged. 

Is there anything that will work with the Roamio so we can start getting Netflix and Amazon again? Guess I am going to have to sell my Tivo. Seems like such a waste to let it sit around.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

The CableCARD has nothing to do with day to day operation of the Tivo and Netflix or Amazon, it only affects being able to record protected channels on a cable system and perform channel mapping, it has nothing to do with your issue.

The issue in U-Verse is that they're not a cable system and don't transmit signals in a way that a Tivo can record them, CableCARD or no, it's not possible and won't be.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

A TiVo cannot work with U-verse television service. The technologies are incompatible. You say that after you cancelled your cable TV service, the Roamio with a CableCard continued to function. It's possible that even though you cancelled cable TV service, the cable company was still sending clear QAM channels into your home's coax cabling and the CableCard was able to map those channels. Try hooking up the coax directly to a television with a clear QAM tuner and run a channel scan to see if it picks up any clear QAM channels. If it does, then you could probably buy a CableCard off ebay to correctly map the clear QAM channels on the Roamio.


----------



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

Sorry, as you can tell I am completely technology challenged! I assumed this whole time that it was the CableCard that was allowing us to get Netflix. When we had the CableCard in, I never tried channel mapping. The only purpose was to get Netflix and Amazon. I guess I now need to investigate why it isn't allowing access to any of that now. It isn't even showing up on the TV. I must have something hooked up incorrectly.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Simple things first. Is there any possibility that while you were back there pulling the cablecard out, that you unplugged (or dislodged) the ethernet cable?


----------



## okwdvc (May 31, 2014)

Finally decided to call Tivo. While technically challenged, Tivo isn't difficult to hook up yet I simply haven't been able to accomplish it even though I've done it many times before. Turns out it wasn't me. The modem is dead! That's why it isn't working at all. Thankfully I have an extended warranty so I should be back to watching Netflix soon. Thanks for the advice.


----------

